# Starting a fire assay lab



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey,

I'm looking for information on starting a fire assay lab. I am interested in opening up a gold testing lab to purchase gold in Tanzania. What equipment would I need to start a small scale lab. I wanted to compile some information and see the costs and requirements of running such a venture. Also, what is required in a furnace and what would be the best furnace to get. I appreciate any replies. Thanks.


----------



## butcher (Nov 29, 2010)

I would start with the education, to me that would require more than the equipment, I am not experienced here but I could easily order a kit from action mining and start a business assaying, but without a good knowledge in ore and the assay process my business would soon fail.


----------



## 4metals (Nov 29, 2010)

This has been discussed in detail here. http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=4789#wrapheader 

read it over and ask questions


----------

